# 12th scale gearing suggestions



## Kevin Cole (Nov 13, 2008)

I'm looking for some gearing suggestions for a 12th scale I just picked up.I'm going to run a 27turn stock motor until I get a little more comfortable with this car & class.
I will be running on a smallish/tight carpet road-coarse.I'm aware that it will require some testing and track time to get it right...I am just looking for a common starting point with a good spur/pinion combination.

Thanks to those who can help or respond.


----------



## Kevin Cole (Nov 13, 2008)

:thumbsup:Thank you sg1 for responding via PM...it's nice to see National Champions helping out dorks that are lost like me:thumbsup:


----------



## Kevin Cole (Nov 13, 2008)

Thanks to my bud Rusty too...not far from sg1's advice.


----------

